# Calgary AB.  Smoking in the snow.  New here on Masterbuilt 30'' Electric Smoker



## thetwrecks (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I live in Calgary Alberta Canada.  Have been using a Masterbuilt 30'' Electric Smoker for the past two months and I love it!  Did side ribs for 20 ppl last weekend and after being told by several people that they were the best ribs they've ever had I decided to join the forum and really make a go of this.  Thanks a take care friends.

TheTWrecks













image3.jpeg



__ thetwrecks
__ Nov 30, 2012


















image2.jpeg



__ thetwrecks
__ Nov 30, 2012


















image.jpeg



__ thetwrecks
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 1, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome!!  Those are some tasty looking ribs. Thanks for joining us and keep the pics coming.


----------

